# Which platen for thongs?



## Arboristsite (Nov 20, 2006)

Which platen do I use for a thong for a T Jet? Is there a template made for one like there is golf balls?


----------



## TahoeTomahawk (Apr 12, 2006)

Maybe the pocket platen if you have one?


----------



## Arboristsite (Nov 20, 2006)

I have these platens

12x18
10x12
6x18

they have a 6x6. Would that be the best. 
I am new at this and am buying the machine used. This is one of the items we did want to print on and wanted to make sure we had all the correct platens. Thank you for your response.


----------



## csquared (Sep 8, 2006)

I started with two 6x6 then I cut two mouse pads in the shape of the thong (because they have raised edges) then taped the cutouts on the 6x6. so I print two thongs side by side.


----------



## Arboristsite (Nov 20, 2006)

That sounds good Chris. As a novice was it fairly easy thing to line them up properly in fast artist or did you have a templete to share? Thanks in advance. My wife and I thought it would be the 6X6 and of course they didn't have that one!! Oh well only $75 and we are in business. Cutting the mouse pads was an ingenius idea. I have a sheet metal shop. Once I get everything here it will be a few days and I bet I could come up with my own platen. Will let you all know if that will happen. Thanks again for the mousepad idea.


----------



## csquared (Sep 8, 2006)

making your own in the shop sounds like a great idea. 
First I place a transparent sheet on the bed (with it cranked up) print onto the transparency to check for size and placement, then i put my 6x6 board on with transparency paper on it and print, once I find a place I like I put tape marks down on the bed so if the platen moves I will be able to move it back to the original place and if you leave the tape and you get the image size and placement you will never have to do that again.


----------

